# First trip of the year



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I decided to get off my lazy a$$ and go hunting. The weather has cooled a bit and I guess it put me in the mood to go shoot one.

I decided to hunt a stand near my house. I parked my 4-wheeler and started walking up the trail to my stand. I tripped over a wire that came from nowhere. I did not fall but I made a hell of a noise. I continued to my stand. It was 5:30pm. Just about 40 yards from my stand a big doe hops across the 4-wheeler trail. I stop and watch her walk off. I take 2-3 steps and whewwwwwwww. I look to the left and there stands a doe and 2 faws in the corn. They blast up thru the woods. I climb up and proceed to wait. It got dark and I was getting ready to get down. I hear something behind me and it was a fawn. A few minutes later another fawn walks in. By this time it was 8:00pm and I could not see so I get down and go home.

Maybe next time. Not too bad for my first trip of the season.

Darin

Darin


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Naw thats not bad at all, seeing those first few deer is priceless. I've seen on the news here that the HD (EHD/bluetongue disease) has been really bad this year, any sign of that down your way?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Blue Tongue*

I have not heard of it this year. Not found any dead deer. Lets just hope it stays out of my area.

I went to put up a stand yesterday. I put it up and was sitting down resting and I hear something coming thru the woods. It was an old doe. She just walks right by and stops at the creek to look around. I was approx. 15 yards away and she never knew I was in the area. After a few seconds she goes down the bank across the dry creek bed and up thru the thicket. I guess I made a good decision on stand location.

Darin


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Does sound like a promising spot, hopefully thats a primary travel corridor. Sounds to me like those are some unpressured deer too if she came that close on a hot day and didn't notice anything. Easy pickins, haha wish my deer would be more like that.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pressure*

We have 700 + acres that 3 people have been hunting for years. This particular area has never been hunted. We hunted it hard but put little pressure on the entire 700 acres. It is pretty much the only thicket in the middle of farm land and cow pastures. It is a honey hole. We have approx. 300-400 acres of pine thicket and hardwood bottoms. The remainder is cow pasture. The surrounding fields are generally planted. Our land adjoins palanted fields on 2 sides and hardwood on 1. Highway is on the 4th side. 

This year I will be hunting it by myself. I am trying to hunt 2 stands locations that have never been hunted. The 3rd location is where 2 rods T at. I can see 150 yards in each direction. A green field is directly behind me. Deer generally cross out of the thicket over to the green field. We shoot them as they cross.

The area I hunted the last 2 years has been very productive. I dropped it because I hunted it hard for 2 years. I will give it a rest this year.

Darin


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thats an awesome spread, its got everything a deer needs. Especially that stand covering the T, I love hunting places like that. Don't have to stay on your toes like you do hunting in a thicket or in the hardwoods. 
My Mom, Dad and I hunt 3 different plots, 2 in Richmond and 1 in Montgomery County, one's actually split by the county line road. Two are about 100 acres, one was over 300 but 30+ acres got eaten by two new highways and a big fat cloverleaf interchange, I hate that. One plot's a mix of swamp and pines, the rest are pines and hardwoods and a couple overgrown fields. There's been alot of dog hunting done in the area over the years and all the adjacent land is hunted hard so the deer are largely nocturnal, but we all manage to kill our limit each year. One plot we've got a 50 acre cutover in it thats impossible to hunt, but every year there's a huge rub line coming from the same place in it. Two years ago he rubbed two cedar trees, each over a foot in diameter, and I'm almost sure it was him I heard patrolling before daylight in that plot a couple mornings that year. He's still around, maybe he'll screw up this year.


----------

